# Thrush on TWW



## Rosie Posie (Mar 10, 2011)

I've oral thrush from doxycycline and it's my OTD on Friday and now I think it's starting in my vagina .
Is there anything over the counter that I can take? I don't want to go to my GP incase he makes me take a test and he dosen't know I've had IVF abroad.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You can use Canestan cream or pessaries for vaginal thrush (don't use the plastic applicator to insert though). There isn't anything available over the counter for oral thrush I'm afraid. You could try natural yoghurt to see if that helps. Otherwise you would need to see GP for a prescription.


----------



## Rosie Posie (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you.
I'm finding that peppermint tea is helping my mouth it feels a lot better today but I've definatly got it down below too.
Will the cream affect the progesterone capsules I'm putting in my vagina?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The cream won't interact so you can use them both but try to leave at least half an hour between using both products.


----------

